# Website is not displaying correctly in IE7



## belveder (Apr 27, 2008)

First of all, hello to all. Im having problems with one website. It's not displaying correctly only in IE7, and in Firefox and Opera is working just fine. Can someone give me a clue what might be the problem ?

The link to website:

www.duljevicbih.com

I've been reading and searching a lot about this problem, i have some guesses but i don't know what exactly can it be...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## royax (Apr 22, 2008)

Are you the owner of this website? Are you using javascript on it?


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Since this is a design issue, I'm moving this to the web design forum.


----------



## Jaxo (Feb 21, 2008)

Looks good to me in both IE7 and FF2. 

Did you just change the layout? I swear it was different just yesterday...

If there still is a problem can you describe it in detail or post a screen shot?

Thanks


----------



## A-H (Apr 17, 2008)

Looks good in both browsers here too


----------



## belveder (Apr 27, 2008)

The problem was solved. There was a row with pictures which made website messy in IE7 but it looked fine in Firefox and Opera.

And yeah, it's different design now since the client didn't like previous one :grin:


----------

